# Yeti Cooler Grab Bar! Yes or No



## Guest

Looking at something like this:

http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl=http://www.myfishingpictures.com/data/500/DSCN1523.JPG&imgrefurl=http://www.inshore-fishing.com/forum/lofiversion/index.php%3Ft21681.html&usg=__aDLnoXnd6A7bS_Remt3rk7UWmV8=&h=1536&w=2048&sz=933&hl=en&start=0&zoom=1&tbnid=3D4IB0UxAHWQfM:&tbnh=141&tbnw=183&prev=/images%3Fq%3Dcooler%2Bgrab%2Bbar%26hl%3Den%26client%3Dfirefox-a%26hs%3D5zh%26sa%3DX%26rls%3Dorg.mozilla:en-USfficial%26biw%3D1276%26bih%3D829%26tbs%3Disch:1%26prmd%3Divs&itbs=1&iact=hc&vpx=133&vpy=335&dur=2227&hovh=194&hovw=259&tx=125&ty=92&ei=JWfQTJbkEIX7lwfPo5zyBQ&oei=JWfQTJbkEIX7lwfPo5zyBQ&esq=1&page=1&ndsp=24&ved=1t:429,r:6,s:0


----------



## firecat1981

I like it, but I have a suggestion that might make it work better. Have tabs welded on the outside legs of the grab bar and have a turnbuckle on each side, then one in the front of the cooler. Should be pretty solid in all directions then.


----------



## skinnywater3

I plan on doing something like this on my skiff.


----------



## MATT

I would rather have the grab bar mounted to the skiff then add the cooler.


----------



## Gramps

Drilling holes into a $300+ cooler? Stupid if ask me. Have a basket with grab rail fabbed up, I'll try to find a picture, and then strap/turnbuckle the basket & cooler to the sole. If you don't want the grab rail take it & the basket out then use the tie down spots for the cooler.


----------



## out-cast

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1266206684/15#15
Here's OSWLD's version


----------



## Guest

> Drilling holes into a $300+ cooler? Stupid if ask me.  Have a basket with grab rail fabbed up, I'll try to find a picture, and then strap/turnbuckle the basket & cooler to the sole.  If you don't want the grab rail take it & the basket out then use the tie down spots for the cooler.



Post a picture as that sounds good! 

I cut-out a center box in the LT that was made for use as a cooler. IMO, It messed up MY idea of an open cockpit and just had to go.


----------



## OSWLD

> http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1266206684/15#15
> Here's OSWLD's version


beat me to it. This design works well for me. I didn't want to drill into an expensive cooler like that either. I'm sure there are some better designs, but that's what I came up with.


----------



## Guest

> http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1266206684/15#15
> Here's OSWLD's version
> 
> 
> 
> beat me to it. This design works well for me. I didn't want to drill into an expensive cooler like that either. I'm sure there are some better designs, but that's what I came up with.
Click to expand...


I have seen a similar design like that. You did a nice job, but I'm looking for something that is not going to be bolted to the skiff so that I can remove easily.


----------



## fr33ddie

Any idea who made the one pictured ? 
That's exactly what I am looking for.

Thanks !

Brett



> Looking at something like this:
> 
> http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl=http://www.myfishingpictures.com/data/500/DSCN1523.JPG&imgrefurl=http://www.inshore-fishing.com/forum/lofiversion/index.php%3Ft21681.html&usg=__aDLnoXnd6A7bS_Remt3rk7UWmV8=&h=1536&w=2048&sz=933&hl=en&start=0&zoom=1&tbnid=3D4IB0UxAHWQfM:&tbnh=141&tbnw=183&prev=/images%3Fq%3Dcooler%2Bgrab%2Bbar%26hl%3Den%26client%3Dfirefox-a%26hs%3D5zh%26sa%3DX%26rls%3Dorg.mozilla:en-USfficial%26biw%3D1276%26bih%3D829%26tbs%3Disch:1%26prmd%3Divs&itbs=1&iact=hc&vpx=133&vpy=335&dur=2227&hovh=194&hovw=259&tx=125&ty=92&ei=JWfQTJbkEIX7lwfPo5zyBQ&oei=JWfQTJbkEIX7lwfPo5zyBQ&esq=1&page=1&ndsp=24&ved=1t:429,r:6,s:0


----------



## jeross

> I have seen a similar design like that. You did a nice job, but I'm looking for something that is not going to be bolted to the skiff so that I can remove easily.


As firecat1981 mentioned, you could skip bolting the frame to the hull and instead use turnbuckles to hold the frame in place with the cooler inside or you could remove the frame and just tie the cooler down with the turnbuckles. If you want to clear everything out all you will have are the turnbuckle anchors on your deck.


----------



## Guest

This thread was dug up from 2010!


----------



## cwalden

> Drilling holes into a $300+ cooler? Stupid if ask me.  Have a basket with grab rail fabbed up, I'll try to find a picture, and then strap/turnbuckle the basket & cooler to the sole.  If you don't want the grab rail take it & the basket out then use the tie down spots for the cooler.


So you drill holes in a $3000-$30,000 boat instead? 

Sorry, had to do it...


----------



## Guest

> Drilling holes into a $300+ cooler? Stupid if ask me.  Have a basket with grab rail fabbed up, I'll try to find a picture, and then strap/turnbuckle the basket & cooler to the sole.  If you don't want the grab rail take it & the basket out then use the tie down spots for the cooler.
> 
> 
> 
> So you drill holes in a $3000-$30,000 boat instead?
> 
> Sorry, had to do it...
Click to expand...




Not only that, but I would be willing to bet 75% of Yeti cooler owners use a different cooler if they keep some fish. :


----------



## fultonswimmer

x3 on desiring info on where the cooler mounted grab bar came from as pictured in the skiff for sale link.
Would also like to hear from anyone else who tried it as I have a cooler in place using Kennedy hardware and would like to add a grab bar like the one pictured.
Thanks!


----------



## Guest

Call Mel at Ankona, he has a nice one for the Yeti


----------



## Guest

> I plan on doing something like this on my skiff.



This was made at East Cape Skiffs, but most Aluminum Fabrication Shops should be able to make this.

Use backing plates on the inside to spread the load just like if you were mounting a jack plate through your transom.

*Drill the holes
*install bolts 
*seal the holes
*tighten with backing plates

The cooler will be just as sound and insulated if done right.


----------



## backwaterbandits

> Drilling holes into a $300+ cooler? Stupid if ask me.  Have a basket with grab rail fabbed up, I'll try to find a picture, and then strap/turnbuckle the basket & cooler to the sole.  If you don't want the grab rail take it & the basket out then use the tie down spots for the cooler.
> 
> 
> 
> So you drill holes in a $3000-$30,000 boat instead?
> 
> Sorry, had to do it...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not only that, but I would be willing to bet 75% of Yeti cooler owners use a different cooler if they keep some fish. :
Click to expand...


I don't put no stinkin' feesh in my Yeti!
They ride in the livewell where they belong!


----------



## racer04

do you think the walls are sturdy enough to hold decent sized screws and not pull out? I was going to do this on my skiff also! but in an Engel which shouldn't be much difference. also any know what eye loops to put in the bottom of hull to tie cooler down and how? :-?


----------



## mark_gardner

> do you think the walls are sturdy enough to hold decent sized screws and not pull out? I was going to do this on my skiff also! but in an Engel which shouldn't be much difference. also any know what eye loops to put in the bottom of hull to tie cooler down and how?  :-?




have you ever seen the way a yeti is built? just add a backing plate to the inside of the cooler and you'll be fine. it will rip out of the boat before it tears thru the cooler


----------



## Skydiver

I have an idea I am going to try out on my IPB 14 with my Yeti. I really don't want to drill into my 45 qt Yeti and the floor is thick enough to mount the Yeti but not really to mount a grab bar. I just want to use it for balance and to mount my GPS/ fish finder to. 

I was thinking of getting a piece of 8 x 8 x 1/2 Aluminum Angle and putting one end under the Yeti and mounting the grab bar to the aluminum angle. I think the weight of the cooler plus the tie down straps would hold the angle alum and grab bar pretty well and it would be totally removeable without drilling into the boat or the cooler. Thoughts?

http://www.metalsdepot.com/products/alum2.phtml?page=sangle&LimAcc= &aident=


----------



## racer04

Haha honestly haven't paid to much attention to it since I have not been in the market for long, I didn't know how high density the foam was in them I hope engel is the same


----------



## Marshfly

> I have an idea I am going to try out on my IPB 14 with my Yeti. I really don't want to drill into my 45 qt Yeti and the floor is thick enough to mount the Yeti but not really to mount a grab bar. I just want to use it for balance and to mount my GPS/ fish finder to.
> 
> I was thinking of getting a piece of 8 x 8 x 1/2 Aluminum Angle and putting one end under the Yeti and mounting the grab bar to the aluminum angle. I think the weight of the cooler plus the tie down straps would hold the angle alum and grab bar pretty well and it would be totally removeable without drilling into the boat or the cooler. Thoughts?
> 
> http://www.metalsdepot.com/products/alum2.phtml?page=sangle&LimAcc= &aident=


The yeti sits off the ground on feet so you'll have to get the plate under the feet. I bet it's going to move around much more than you'd like when you need it the most, in rough conditions. Your hand at the top of that bar will have a lot more leverage than you think.


----------



## Net 30

_[/quote]The yeti sits off the ground on feet so you'll have to get the plate under the feet. I bet it's going to move around much more than you'd like when you need it the most, in rough conditions. Your hand at the top of that bar will have a lot more leverage than you think. 
[/quote]_


Not to mention rubbing the Sh#t out of your gelcoat under the aluminum!


----------



## Skydiver

> The yeti sits off the ground on feet so you'll have to get the plate under the feet. I bet it's going to move around much more than you'd like when you need it the most, in rough conditions. Your hand at the top of that bar will have a lot more leverage than you think.





> Not to mention rubbing the Sh#t out of your gelcoat under the aluminum!


Yeah, I would have to put some rubber feet on the alum angle for sure. Both good points above. 

Maybe a piece of starboard the same dimensions at the Yeti with rubber feet on the bottom of the starboard. The IPB 14 deck surface is like sandpaper, extremely rough so I think it might hold. My Yeti really doesn't need to be strapped down now because the rubber feet dig into the deck.


----------



## racer04

Putting two eye loops and straps to that wouldn't work? Taking two pieces of 3/4 star board drill a hole the size of the bubble of the eye loop that is indented then screw in the face to the starboard then proceed to glassing that in wouldn't work? 2 pieces 4x4 in starboard and the eye loops are only like a inch or so in diameter is what I was going to do and glass that in the bottom of the boat


----------



## racer04

I also like the turn buckle idea in the above picture how does the bottom of that handle of it look though? What is the other hook side of the turn buckle attached to in the cooler might be easier to understand of what I am asking


----------



## goon squad

> I also like the turn buckle idea in the above picture how does the bottom of that handle of it look though? What is the other hook side of the turn buckle attached to in the cooler might be easier to understand of what I am asking


Translation please!    :-?


----------



## Drod07

I added a grab bar from StrongArm Products. Also works as a great backrest. I love it.


----------



## Skydiver

> I added a grab bar from StrongArm Products. Also works as a great backrest. I love it.



That is EXACTLY what I need and its in an IPB 14 setup like mine. I think I will have to pony up and get one. Thanks for posting that.


----------



## SemperFiSH

That doesn't look like a cap. What did you screw the tie downs to? Seems like you would have to use really short screws to screw them into the deck.


----------



## flyfshrmn82

> I added a grab bar from StrongArm Products. Also works as a great backrest. I love it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like you went all out. Strongarm pushpole holders, rod holders, grab bar, tiller extension, casting and poling platform. Looks reel sharp man...
> 
> 
> That is EXACTLY what I need and its in an IPB 14 setup like mine. I think I will have to pony up and get one. Thanks for posting that.
Click to expand...


----------



## Drod07

Thanks, Yeah I went there for one thing, saw is work, and walked out buying everything. Early Christmas gift for me.


----------



## trekker

Drod07 said:


> I added a grab bar from StrongArm Products. Also works as a great backrest. I love it.


Thats the route Im gonna go.


----------

